# Doors of fridge removed to go into kitchen?



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

I only have 32" opening entering the kitchen. The body of the fridge I am going to order, is 28.25" deep without the door, but the depth with door even without handles (33" ) and width (32.5") is getting to be too tight. It's a french door and bottom freezer drawer. 

Can all of the doors and drawers be removed in order to move into the kitchen? Or am I only restricted to buy 29-30" fridges?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Normally your hinge caps pop off and you undo hidden bolts from above and below. Check to see if there are Ice or water lines involved. Electrical would generally detach with plugs. If your drawer rolls out, it comes out somehow, but best to find out how easy in adavance


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I just had a new fridge installed. The delivery guys had to remove the doors on the new and old fridge. They said they remove the doors all the time. As DIY said, the caps pop off and you may need to disconnect water and electical. There are probably quick disconnects already in place to facilitate easy removal.


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

That's good to know, thanks

how long are the power cord usually on the fridges? because I just built an enclosure for the fridge about 30" deep, but want to make sure it can be plugged in and pushed into the cavity. Of course, I am trying to avoid extension cords for this.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Sometimes, you can just open the doors, angle the fridge through the door then close the doors back when you get the fridge through the opening. That will normally work when you have a straight shot a the door and room on either side of the door. I always try that method before removing the doors.


----------



## Daltex (Nov 26, 2008)

DIYGST said:


> That's good to know, thanks
> 
> how long are the power cord usually on the fridges? because I just built an enclosure for the fridge about 30" deep, but want to make sure it can be plugged in and pushed into the cavity. Of course, I am trying to avoid extension cords for this.


Usually the cord is 3-4'. Tie a piece of string (dental floss) to the cord's middle after you plug it in. Drap the string over the top of the fridge and hold some pressure on it to keep the cord off the ground. This will keep the wheels from hitting it and will allow you to push it all the way in.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

It's pretty easy to take doors off a fridge. To get our new fridge in the house this Sat they have to take the doors off the fridge as well as the doors off the entrance to the house. 

Measure everything twice - they got the fridge in the kitchen only to discover it was 0.50 inches too wide for the enclosure!:furious: HALF AND INCH! Thankfully, we could tear down the enclosure and it fit between the cabinets with mms to spare. :whistling2:


----------

